# Saint Seiya - Brave Soldiers



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Settembre 2013)

Uscita 21 Novembre
Brividi per chi, come me, ha amato i Cavalieri

Ade


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Settembre 2013)

Dodici case dello zodiaco


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Settembre 2013)

Poseidon


----------

